

Amazon Fire Phone unveiled - ajoy
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/technology/chi-amazon-phone-20140617,0,3143545.story

======
dang
There is another discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7911165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7911165),
so I guess we'll bury this one as a dupe.

The best url for this story isn't obvious. Suggestions are welcome.

------
darrelld
So far to me it just seems like another smart phone with nice specs. The big
Firefly feature doesn't seem to be a ground breaking change on how smart
phones are used.

Maybe I'm not the target market?

EDIT: Tangle free earbuds included? This is the future, I'm sold!

~~~
rb2k_
Unlimited photo storage is kinda nice. I think it's mostly about the services,
not the phone itself necessarily.

~~~
darrelld
I agree about the photo storage and the services, but I don't know that it's
enough for me to jump ship to an Amazon phone. As a Android user I love Amazon
Prime, but I'm perfectly happy with opening a web browser to order, and using
a console to stream videos.

For those who aren't already embedded deep into Android or Apple I wonder if
the services will have enough of a pull?

